# Broad Institute youtube video on cancer study



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Broad Institute has a youtube video about their study on golden retrievers and cancer. 
Not sure if it has been posted before.


Clues to cancer: Golden retriever cancer study - YouTube


----------



## skeetie (Oct 27, 2008)

*Great information*

Thank you for posting....it is great information. I am going to try to post it to the Golden retriever Facebook page as well.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Thank you that is great information. We have lost several goldens to hemangiosarcoma so I am glad to see all the research!!!


----------

